

See What the Most Progressive Trade Agreement in History Looks Like [TPP] - danboarder
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2015/03/04/see-what-most-progressive-trade-agreement-history-looks

======
dalke
I don't see a copy of the TPP, so it looks like I'm only looking at marketing
for the trade agreement.

Also, regarding "There’d be no enforceable rules ensuring countries set a
minimum wage", having a minimum wage is a pointless goal. Denmark, for
example, has no minimum wage set by the country. We also know that the US
minimum wage has been trending downwards since the 1960s, and is not a livable
wage.

